# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  COTIZACION PAPAS SEPILLAS,AJO MORADO, CABOLLA AMARILLA

## cafa26

NECESITO COTIZACION  _PAPAS SEPILLADAS CALIBRE 60/80
_ AJO MORADO
_ CEBOLLA AMARILLA CALIBRE 60/80 - 70/90   Temas similares: SOLICITO COTIZACION POR KILOS PARA LA EXPORTACION SOLICITO COTIZACION POR KILOS PARA LA EXPORTACION Cotización de Fertilizantes Organicos Solicito cotización de 3500 kg de kiwicha grano org y conv. Empresa importadora de usa busca cotizacion de azucar

----------


## cafa26

PARA EL MERCADO BRASILEÑO

----------

